# [OFF] Bonjour à tous

## Jacquelin

Salut à tous et à toutes!

Je tenais à salué toute la communauté gentoo et à me présenté 

rapidement.

Pour commencer je m'appelle Jacquelin, je suis en première année d'EPITA (pas de troll envers cette information je vous 

pris lol). Bien entendu il fallait bien que je me mette à linux. Gros problème : le choix de la distribe. Alors pour certain

debian d'autre gentoo ou encore mandrake ... . Avec les conseils d'un ami, qui possède la distrib gentoo, j'ai donc décidé, non pas 

par simplicité d'utilisation, de prendre une distrib gentoo car sa communauté, que j'ai pu quelque peu suivre, m'apparait pour

moi la meilleur.

Voila comme ça sa c'est fais 

à bientot 

++Last edited by Jacquelin on Fri May 27, 2005 1:56 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Apsforps

Bienvenue sur le forum,

Tu pourrais lire ceci stp? Et formater ton titre en conséquence. Merci

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

----------

## lemouf

ouep la meilleure des communautés !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bienvenue Jacquelin,

juste une remarque pour plus tard : tu pourrais surveiller ton orthographe / grammaire ? 

Merci.

----------

## lemouf

Jack je t'avais prévenu  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apsforps

Bon, je vais encore faire mon chiant mais bon... C'est déjà mieux pour le titre mais ce que je voulais surtout dire c'est l'utilisation des tags pour qu'on puisse s'y retrouver.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bienvenue à toi sur le forum,

Cherche plus tu es tombé là où il faut pour ta distrib. Mais j'hallucine quand même qu'un mec qui rentre à Epita n'en touche pas une niveau linux. M'enfin c'est pas le soucis.

Moi je viens juste de finir (seulement) un BTS en Info et pareil je ne connaissai rien à linux alors j'ai tester la Mandrake (mandriva now) à cause de sa réputation très user-friendly. Et bien c'est clair que tu as un système qui fonctionne rapidement mais c'est tout.

Alors qu'avec la gentoo, l'install est un peu lus hardue (pas tant que ça en fait) et rien qu'a l'install tu apprends déjà pas mal de choses sur le système (commandes de base, arborescence, software ...)

Enfin depuis que j'ai une gentoo, j'ai passé le cap du dual boot pour une utilisation quotidienne.

De plus la communauté rien que sur le forum français est très active et ça on s'en rend pas compte tout de suite mais grâce aux personnes qui font vivre le forum tu apprends plein de chose et l'ambience est fort sympathique et amicale. 

Donc vu que tu est un informaticien, je te coneille de rester sous gentoo et de tester un peu la debian (pour la culture  :Laughing:  ) car tu vas en chier mais il n'y a que comme ça que l'on apprend vraiment et que l'on retient les choses.

----------

## colito

salut à toi jacquelin...Bienvenue sur ce forum, c(est clair que tu auras du mal à trouver une communauté plus réactive que celle-ci... :Smile: 

Essaie tout de même de faire un effort au niveau orthographe, c'est un scandale! :Wink: 

pour le reste, n'hésite pas à nous solliciter pour les soucis que tu ne manqueras pas d'avoir en découvrant gentoo, tu trouveras toujours une âme charitable pour te dépanner!

bonne route à toi

----------

## nanotux

Bien le bonjour Jacquelin  :Wink: 

Je suis sur que tu as fait le bon choix en venant ici et je te souhaite bien du plaisir en installant gentoo !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis curieux. Si le titre est "Bonjour a tous" maintenant, qu'est-ce que c'etait avant?

Bienvenue sur la communaute, pourrais-tu s'il te plait lire [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!, la section sur le formattage du titre? Merci.. Si on fait tous un petit effort le forum reste propre.

----------

## Apsforps

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je suis curieux. Si le titre est "Bonjour a tous" maintenant, qu'est-ce que c'etait avant?
> 
> 

 

Me souviens plus exactement mais c'était un truc parlant de newbies et de Kevin...

----------

## colito

bah, vous le stressez ce pauvre petit, arrêtez de lui faire peur! :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

'alute Jacquelin  :Smile: 

moi j'opte pour :  [OFF] Bonjour à tous   comme title ---> ok je  :Arrow:  []

----------

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile:  Tu fais connaissance avec les vieux gribous de l'orthographe  :Laughing:  Tu vois c'est pédagogique ici, ton savoir et ton écrit seront au rendez-vous  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *colito wrote:*   

> bah, vous le stressez ce pauvre petit, arrêtez de lui faire peur!

 

mdr  :Laughing: 

Ben voilà, vous en avez fait un mandrivain (habitant de la Mandrivie?), bande de bruttes  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Mais non, tu vois, il a change son titre, il a pas peur, on va pas le  manger.. Ceci dit, on va tous le mordre pour voir quel gout il a  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Last edited by Jacquelin on Fri May 27, 2005 2:56 pm; edited 5 times in total

 

Plein de bonne volonté

----------

## colito

Quel brave petit!  :Rolling Eyes:  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

 :Laughing: 

Bon serieusement j'arrete mes couenneries, moi.

Bienvenue, et que le temps que tu passes ici soit bien investi!  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

n'empeche, il dit plus rien depuis ... il doit faire son timide, c'est la faute a Trevoke ... quelle idée de manger les nouveaux  :Razz: 

----------

## colito

vilain garçon Trevoke...Flagelle toi pour la peine! :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> n'empeche, il dit plus rien depuis ... il doit faire son timide, c'est la faute a Trevoke ... quelle idée de manger les nouveaux 

 

+1, je vote pour Trevoke le fautif

MAIS j'ajoute kernel_sensei aussi notre grand inquisiteur orthografik *celle là elle est cadeau !*  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bah, c'est toujours de ma faute, c'est toujours moi qui fait peur aux nouveaux..

Allez, je me flagelle, ca tombe bien j'ai recu un nouveau fouet en peau de luser hier..

*fss-PAN*

OW!

----------

## Jacquelin

Non je vous rassure je ne fais pas mon timide et je ne suis encore moins devenu un mandrivain. Je trouve super et très bien la vitesse de réponse de chacun dentre vous, je ne me suis vraiment pas trompé mdr cest une très bonne communauté.

PS : jai mauvais goût 

----------

## colito

bah voilà, tu vois que tu peux écrire en français quand tu te motives!!!  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boozo

reste la signature...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *colito wrote:*   

> vilain garçon Trevoke...Flagelle toi pour la peine!

 

Yop Jacquelin, T'inquiète, Trevoke fait peur aux noobs (et encore quand je suis arrivé il était "que" guru) , colito est sm maniaco/dépréssif (il a voulu se suicider pour une histoire de frame buffer), etc... mais c'est des bons gars  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *colito wrote:*   vilain garçon Trevoke...Flagelle toi pour la peine! 
> 
> Yop Jacquelin, T'inquiète, Trevoke fait peur aux noobs (et encore quand je suis arrivé il était "que" guru) , colito est sm maniaco/dépréssif (il a voulu se suicider pour une histoire de frame buffer), etc... mais c'est des bons gars 

 

Toi t'as bien voulu suicider ton PC (ie: enlever gentoo) donc bon  :Razz: 

----------

## Jacquelin

Alala, "Gentoo et ses apôtres" une véritable histoire qui est faite pour durer à ce que je vois. En tout cas mon pc va retourner à la vie en goûtant les joies de Gentoo ^^

----------

## Dais

Gentoo dit à Saint Dais: "Tu es Dais, et sur ce dais, je bâtirai mon Église"  :Laughing: 

...

bon ok, je sors  :Arrow: 

..

*passe la tête*

au fait, bienvenue Jacquelin  :Razz: 

*repart*

----------

## boozo

tiens sa signature fait maintenant état d'un certain agacement  :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacquelin

Non non non du tout du tout ce n'est pas du tout le cas. C'est une citation que je connais. C'est juste pour dire que cela ne sert à rien de vouloir en faire plus si on ne le peut pas et qu'il faut être prêt à demander aux autres de l'aide (ce qui est mon cas  :Razz:  ).

----------

## Trevoke

Je n'ai rien a dire, je vais donc laisser la parole a Dante....

Lasciate ogni speranza, voi ch'intrate.

Mais, remis au gout du jour, c'est plutot "Laisse ta sanite a la porte".

(bon, la, je sais pas si on dit 'sainete' ou 'sanite' ou quoi, alors, euh, bon, j'ouvre deja la porte..)

----------

## Dais

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Lascate ogni speranza, voi ch'intrate.

 

À tes souhaits.

----------

## boozo

tiens on cite du Dante ici  ?  Mes respects   :Cool: 

@Trevoke: c'est "sainteté" que tu cherchais  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

y'a que des fous sur ce forum... :Shocked: 

sur ce je m'en vais me flageller avec des chardons frais comme tous les soirs:twisted: (c'est mon penchant SM...)

----------

## Dais

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @Trevoke: c'est "sainteté" que tu cherchais 

 

Je pense plutôt qu'il faisait allusion au fait d'être sain d'esprit  :Razz: 

----------

## colito

c'est un point de vue intéressant, qui mérite d'être débattu aprement, surtout sur ce forum... :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

non non la référence était christique  :Wink: 

[Edit] Je vais même écorcher un peu mais bon...

c'est  *Quote:*   

> LASCIATE OGNI SPERANZA, VOI CHE'NTRATE

 

c'est un vers célèbre de l'Enfert de Dante

Désolé  :Wink: 

[/Edit]

----------

## kernelsensei

 *colito wrote:*   

> y'a que des fous sur ce forum...
> 
> sur ce je m'en vais me flageller avec des chardons frais comme tous les soirs:twisted: (c'est mon penchant SM...)

 

muuf, meme pas vrai ...

頭が変ではありません・・・

けれども、面妖ですねぇ。　＾＾；

----------

## blasserre

 *colito wrote:*   

> y'a que des fous sur ce forum... 

 

meunon, il y a aussi des fonctionnaires gris et insipides

----------

## Trevoke

Boozo, d'accord, j'avais pas appuye sur 'i' correctement quand j'ai ecrit lasciate, mais c'est pas la peine de detruire le reste, je l'ai lue la Divine Comedie, je sais que c'est "voi ch'intrate" merci!

D'ailleurs je vais chercher..

http://www.geocities.com/afiore1961/inferno/inf03.htm

-> Pan dans les dents!  :Smile: 

<- fier d'etre a moitie italien

edit : Oui, le fait d'etre sain d'esprit! (et pas saint d'esprit, baka!)

blasserre : oh la la anigel va pas aimer!

edit2: je suis pas mechant.

http://www.geocities.com/afiore1961/inferno/commedia.htm

Voila le lien pour toute la DC si ca vous interesse.

----------

## colito

Bah, tous les fonctionnaires ne sont pas forcément gris et insipides...

Y'en a aussi des rouges et réactionnaires!  :Cool: 

Stooooop!! c'était juste une vanne!!! :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> blasserre : oh la la anigel va pas aimer!

 

ha ba non, je disais ça pour moi !

t'façon il fait beaucoup trop chaud pour troller

----------

## sireyessire

oki les gars, je vois, on s'absente 1 journée pour bosser et ça y est c'est le craquage collectif!  :Mr. Green: 

alors poussez vous j'arrive  :Laughing: 

sinon salut Jacquelin, bienvenue par ici, tu apprendras/as appris qu'ici on est un peu strict sur les formes (grammaire/orthographe/format de titre) mais on est gentil la plupart du temps 

 :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  mais on est gentil la plupart du temps 

 

Mmmmm, entre 2 consultations de forums.gentoo.org?  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

d'ailleurs avec tout ça j'ai oublié de te souhaiter la bienvenue

(je suis un vrai psychopate  :Laughing:  )

----------

## boozo

@Trevoke : Je m'excuse d'avoir heurté tes racines italiennes  :Embarassed: 

mais j'avais çà ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/006/N0060107_PDF_62_62.pdf

suis confus...

OK j'arrête *pas sur la tête ! Si si ! Après tout !*--> je  :Arrow:  [] 

[/code]

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <- fier d'etre a moitie italien
> 
> 

 

Ah ouais??? j'sors d'un repas de famille et j'en dirais pas autant...

@ Blassere : un type qui utilise emacs ne peux pas être complétement mauvais  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oh la la Enlight qui se ramene avec une bonne couche de troll. Heureusement qu'on est presque en famille sinon on se taperait dessus..  :Smile: 

Et puis Enlight, y a que mon pere qui est italien. Ma mere est francaise, et mes freres et soeurs, comme moi, sont des demi-sang.  :Wink: 

----------

## nonas

Je vais squatter discrètement ce topic pour dire bonjour à tous le monde  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon ben moi aussi, je vais squatter ce gros bordel de post avec une question qui me turlupine:

Ca fait mal de devenir vétéran???  :Shocked: 

Peut-être vaut-il mieux rester ainsi à 999 pour choisir le meilleur moment?

Qu'en dites-vous? J'ai peur!  :Confused:  Aidez-moi!!!  :Sad: 

Oui, je ---------> []

@ Trevoke: au fait cette LFS, ça avance?  :Smile: 

Bienvenue à toi Jacquelin!  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Bon ben moi aussi, je vais squatter ce gros bordel de post avec une question qui me turlupine:
> 
> Ca fait mal de devenir vétéran??? 
> 
> 

 

très mal, mais la deuxième fois ça passe mieux  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@nonas: Bienvenue  :Smile: 

@Adrien: Bah, moi j'ai pas eu mal ..., moi pas peur, moi warrior ...

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Bon ben moi aussi, je vais squatter ce gros bordel de post avec une question qui me turlupine:
> 
> Ca fait mal de devenir vétéran??? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Postcount sur OTW?

sinon ouais ça fait mal, surtout quand comme moi tu sais qu'y a des gars avec des postcounts de noob qui peuvent te mettre minable sur tous les thèmes...  :Confused: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *Adrien wrote:*   Bon ben moi aussi, je vais squatter ce gros bordel de post avec une question qui me turlupine:
> 
> Ca fait mal de devenir vétéran??? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

non pas OTW, mais quand tu passes la barre des 2000, tu sais que tu es déjà foutu, je sais pas encore pour les 3000, faut demander à kernel

----------

## kernelsensei

nan ca va, chuis toujours entier, ... et mentalement aussi, .. enfin je crois ...

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> sinon ouais ça fait mal, surtout quand comme moi tu sais qu'y a des gars avec des postcounts de noob qui peuvent te mettre minable sur tous les thèmes... 

 

C'est bien là mon propos  :Rolling Eyes:  , allez, je me lance > vétéran avec un OTW  :Wink: 

Ca fait pas sérieux  :Razz: 

Edit: A partir de maintenant, si je peux apporter une aide quelconque, elle sera totalement désintéressée  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   sinon ouais ça fait mal, surtout quand comme moi tu sais qu'y a des gars avec des postcounts de noob qui peuvent te mettre minable sur tous les thèmes...  
> 
> C'est bien là mon propos  , allez, je me lance > vétéran avec un OTW 
> 
> Ca fait pas sérieux 
> ...

 

Bienvenue dans le monde des Veterans ...

----------

## Trevoke

Adrien,  la LFS avance tres lentement, j'ai un probleme pour compiler GCC *sigh*, et c'est vraiment une des premieres etapes, donc c'est la deche quoi  :Smile: 

Et puis la je me lance dans le PHP et le MySQL, qui sont plus importants pour mon boulot que la LFS, donc je fais une pause. Le seul truc genant c'est que j'ai aussi mis le tarot et le japonais en pause, la liste commence a s'allonger, et c'est pas des petits projets :/

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Adrien,  la LFS avance tres lentement, j'ai un probleme pour compiler GCC *sigh*, et c'est vraiment une des premieres etapes, donc c'est la deche quoi 
> 
> Et puis la je me lance dans le PHP et le MySQL, qui sont plus importants pour mon boulot que la LFS, donc je fais une pause. Le seul truc genant c'est que j'ai aussi mis le tarot et le japonais en pause, la liste commence a s'allonger, et c'est pas des petits projets :/

 

par tarot tu veux dire le jeu de cartes, ou le fait d'essayer de décrypter son avenir via des cartes spécifiques?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai commence par la divination, et puis je suis tombe en plein dans les ecrits d'Aleister Crowley, donc ca a degenere tres vite dans une etude de la Cabbale et autres choses esoteriques.. C'est assez interessant, tout ce qu'il ecrit, mais j'arrive pas a trouver de sources pour supporter ce qu'il a ecrit, c'est un peu genant  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> une etude de la Cabbale

 

comme madonna ^^  (serieux t'y crois toi à ces trucs? des textes qui ont été lus et relus, étudiés etc depuis des siècles ne devraient plus contenir aucuns secrets...si secrets il ya eu  :Wink: )

----------

## Trevoke

Je suis un opportuniste spirituel. J'etudie la Cabbale pour essayer de comprendre ce qu'Aleister Crowley a ecrit, et pour voir s'il a raison ou tort, ou meme si c'est possible de dire ca. La precession des eons, l'evolution progressive, tous les deux mille ans, est tres interessante... Mais c'est aussi dur a mesurer vu que c'est une echelle plus grande que l'echelle humaine.

Si, vraiment, il a ete possible de comprendre, dans le passe, comment cela marchait, comment est-ce que ce savoir a ete perdu? S'il n'a pas ete perdu, qui l'a? Etc etc.

----------

## ercete

je profite honteusement de ce topic OFF pour dire bonjour à tous les gentooistes français,

et j'en profite pour signaler que je reviens hanter ce forum après 6 long mois d'absence.

Avouez-le je vous ai manqué !!!

Non ? tant pis

----------

